# Amazon Prime Instant Video Downloads



## SeymourKopath

I have the 8.9" Fire HD. 

Now that I can download many of the free Amazon Prime Instant Video (APIV) movies and tv shows, I'd like to off-load them to the SanDisk Wireless Flash Drive that I bought during a Fire Sale several weeks ago. Problem is, I can't find where the downloaded files are stored on the Fire.

Where should I look for these downloaded APIV files on the Fire? What extension would they have?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rtip10

Your purchased videos will always be available for download from the cloud.  Go to Amazon.com and select your Video Library and your purchased videos should be available there.


----------



## SeymourKopath

rtip10 said:


> Your purchased videos will always be available for download from the cloud. Go to Amazon.com and select your Video Library and your purchased videos should be available there.


Actually, my question concerns the free Amazon Prime Instant Videos.

I'm trying to off-load downloaded videos to my SanDisk Wireless Flash Drive. These videos already reside on my Fire. I am trying to find the files containing those videos. So far I haven't been able to find them, either in the root or in any folder or subfolder on the Fire.

I need to locate the files so I can instruct my Wireless Flash Drive (WFD) to move them from the Fire to the WFD, thereby freeing up precious storage space on the Fire while still making the Videos available for viewing whenever I want to transfer them back from the WFD to the Fire.

I hope that clarifies my situation.

Thank you for your reply.


----------



## HappyGuy

I don't have an answer for you about downloading to a SanDisk Connect, but, when I connect to video via my HDX all I see is streaming. Is there an option to download videos to the HDX? If so, I'm not seeing it, that I can tell.


----------



## SeymourKopath

HappyGuy said:


> I don't have an answer for you about downloading to a SanDisk Connect, but, when I connect to video via my HDX all I see is streaming. Is there an option to download videos to the HDX? If so, I'm not seeing it, that I can tell.


I don't have the HDX, but I'll explain what I see on my Fire.

For a movie or a one-off tv show, if I can only stream it, I'll see the green box with Watch Now. If I can also download it, there will also be a grey box with Download and a downward-pointing arrow.

For a tv series, if I can only stream episodes, there will be a right-pointing triangle on the episode line to start the streaming. If I can also download episodes, there will be a downward-pointing arrow next to the triangle, to start the downloading.


----------



## SeymourKopath

I called Kindle support this morning about this and they don't know where the files are located either! Amazing!   What's even more amazing is how long it took the rep to understand what I wanted. He kept trying to tell me where to find my videos on my Fire so I can play them! Then he insisted that after I deleted them, they would still be in the cloud. That, after I kept telling him I was talking about the free Amazon Prime Instant Videos, not the paid videos. He ended up writing a ticket to escalate my question. He's supposed to call me back tomorrow. We'll see.


----------



## Toby

I haven't senn a video in awhile, but I think I went to my library on the video's Tab. I was able to delete them from there. Otherwise, they are supposed to disappear on whatever days after seeing them.


----------



## SeymourKopath

Toby said:


> I haven't senn a video in awhile, but I think I went to my library on the video's Tab. I was able to delete them from there. Otherwise, they are supposed to disappear on whatever days after seeing them.


I'm not sure you understand my question. I guess I'm having a problem formulating my question. Let me try again:

I have downloaded a few FREE Amazon Prime Instant Videos to my 8.9" Fire HD. I have now plugged my Fire into my computer with a USB cable. I have opened up Windows Explorer on my computer and have expanded the Kindle drive and the Internal Storage directory (also known as folder). What directory or sub-directory are these downloaded video files stored in? Also, what file extension do these video files have?

I sure hope that helps clarify my question. I don't know how else to state it.


----------



## kindlegrl81

I highly doubt you will get a call back on this.  Even though Amazon added the ability to download prime videos onto the device, I don't think they want you to be able to keep them forever. The videos that are available with prime do not stay the same and a video that was available last week will not necessarily be available this week.  My guess would be they hide the downloads for this reason.


----------



## Toby

Sorry Seymour. Can't help you, but I understand now what you are saying.


----------



## HappyGuy

What kindlegrl81 said. There's a high probability that they're stored as hidden files.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I agree that Amazon is not going to allow those videos to be copied from your device if there is anything they can do to prevent it.  They are not free to own; they are more like free rentals, and they're allowing them to be downloaded as a convenience and courtesy, not to become permanent parts of someone's collection.  (I understand your intent is to free space on your device, but retention would surely be the intent of others).  They are removed automatically from your device after x number of days, and that would not be possible if they were sideloaded onto another device.

Betsy


----------

